# riders over 200lbs?



## tripptallica (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey all. I was wondering if i wasnt alone in the 200+lbs riders club? Who else is a part of this? What do you ride?


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm hoping to remove myself from this club by May. 2013 that is. Hit 205 recently and am not happy...


----------



## Nods Dad (Jan 28, 2013)

A month ago I was at 220...been riding 3-4 times a week but havent found a scale. Riding a 13 Stumpjumper FSR Comp. Probably wont look for a scale for another month. I know Im dropping though. Can feel it and friends and family notice.


----------



## tripptallica (Mar 25, 2013)

im 200 on the dot, I also work out a lot during the week to put on some muscle. Been happy with just being 200 and riding. Feel great.


ill be picking up my new 2013 rock hopper 20er this friday


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I got up t0 230 in early January and finally got fed up with it (yeah I do feed well..lol).

Have been doing really good BUT the last 10 days or so have seen a low of 202.5 and a high of 206. Very easy to fall back to eating bad stuff and just plain eating wrong (cakes, lasagna, pizza, 2d helpings....).

But with 4 long road rides this month (2 of them within the next 3 days), I feel I will be at or below 200 at month's end.

There is a clyde forum here on MTBR as well...


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

The highest I've been is 252. That was before I started riding again three years ago. My problem is that I tend to pack on "winter weight" in a rather idiotic attempt to stay warm. This year the highest I got was 235, but take into account the fact that I've been weight training for the last year or so. I had a "40th year" physical in February. I was 228 with normal BP. I also started playing ice hockey again in January which has helped to keep the weight, uh, down(?). If I keep to my plan of 1-2x a week on ice (to prep for fall men's league) and keep up with the weights and diet, I hope to break 200 first time since 2000 (182 at my October, 00 wedding).


----------



## Ninjaterratr (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm 220 and riding an 06 Kona Coil-air. Works out well. It has been kind of hard to dial in my Fox DHX 5.0 rear shock. The guy I bought the bike from must have been small cause the shock was very soft. But I think I have finally got it figured out. Hoping I can get below 210 by the end of June for my wedding, but we will see


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Not sure if you've seen this sub-forum: Clydesdales/Tall Riders
I've been over 200 for some years now. At 6'4" its a bit skinny for my build to go below. I see 205 if I'm riding quite a bit but otherwise float around 215. My two primary bikes (there are others in the quiver) are a Knolly Endorphin and a SpecialEd Roubiax pavement pounder.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

tripptallica said:


> im 200 on the dot, I also work out a lot during the week to put on some muscle. Been happy with just being 200 and riding. Feel great.
> 
> ill be picking up my new 2013 rock hopper 20er this friday


My Rockhopper comp is 2 weeks old, welcome to the club.

I'm about 210 and coming down. I'm 6' with a decent amount of muscle on me. Would like to hit 185 by the end of the summer


----------



## tripptallica (Mar 25, 2013)

gentimmy said:


> My Rockhopper comp is 2 weeks old, welcome to the club.
> 
> I'm about 210 and coming down. I'm 6' with a decent amount of muscle on me. Would like to hit 185 by the end of the summer


how do you like the rockhopper? It is going to be my 1st decent moutian bike. I cant wait to test it out this weekend!


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

tripptallica said:


> how do you like the rockhopper? It is going to be my 1st decent moutian bike. I cant wait to test it out this weekend!


Man, I love the bike... I've been having a blast on it. Have you had the chance to ride one? I won't lie, there are better components out there for the money (Airborne Goblin), but I'm more than happy with it. I plan on slowly upgrading the bike for the next year to get me back into the swing of things, then buying a nice frame next season. Throw the old components back on and I've got a bike to cruise around town on or bring a friend out with.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

220 on a Rumblefish.

6'2" and a gym rat for most of my life. At 205 i show abs and people are asking me if im sick. Sub 200 aint happening even if i wanted it.

Gravity isnt my best friend. I do bad things to bikes, cornering and climbing involve me fighting the laws of physics. I dont use it as an excuse (anymore). Not a climb on any of our rides i cant clean, and any disadvantage i give up is countered when the trail is flat enough to start a big ring grind. 

Happy with weight. Happy with conditioning level. Happy every time i ride.


----------



## leonardojones (Apr 11, 2013)

I am also 200lbs+ when I start riding but now there is a dramatic decrease in my weight.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Also 200, weekend warrior only at this time with plans on bike commuting and improving the diet in the near future.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Warmblood clyde here. Sorta tall at 6'3 but lanky, wont be over 200 next week hehehe


----------



## OttawaTom (Feb 1, 2013)

Riders come in all shapes, sizes and ages. lots of 200+ riders out there, myself included. I have a long standing goal to get sub 200 but my crappy diet and infrequent exercise schedule doesn't allow it to happen. maybe someday I'll find the discipline to get things right.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

6'0" 220 here. Down from 317 in 2010. Riding a '12 Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29 and a '12 Kona Entourage for DH. Losing 100 lbs is a major milestone which I intend on hitting in the next week. From there I'm going to try like hell to get down below 200 and settle/begin maintaining somewhere between 195-200.
I am hell on every bike I sit on. I ride 30-50 miles a week of singletrack (depending on weather) and can wear out a drivetrain in ~6 months no problem. When I was bigger, rear wheels cried for mercy, hubs exploded like it was their job, and there wasn't a saddle rail that could last longer than a month under my big ass lol.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yuppers I'm on a 2013 HardRock Sport 29er 19" at 215lbs 6foot flat...really the only diet change I have had sence I bought my bike in Feb is way less beer. Well I still pound a sixer when I have beer just way less frquient of an event..like not every day  now once a week or Fri-Sat beerthirty time...man I'm thirsty! LOL


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

6'4", 255 pounds on a Stumpjumper FSR 29er. 

Got down to 209 once. My girlfriend, now wife said I was too thin.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I float around 200-205 now. I ride BMX (street, flatland and park), MTB and cyclocross. Although I hate racing, I race.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dion said:


> I float around 200-205 now. I ride BMX (street, flatland and park), MTB and cyclocross. Although I hate racing, I race.


Doing my first race this weekend. A duathlon. Trail running and MTB. I suspect I will hate it as well. Nothing about racing sounds fun to me other thant he hanging out and drinking beer part.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm 235, feel pretty fit, and am never going to get any lighter. Takes too much effort and my girlfriend dates me for my money anyway so it doesn't matter. I ride the usual mountain bikes. My lightest is a 19 pound single-speed Niner One 9 but I am no weight weenie and generally prefer rugged to light.

I rode a Specialized Enduro as my main bike for the last two years before I upgraded to an FSR Elite six months ago.

Because I work nights I ride almost every day, usually 10-15 miles with the occasional 20-30 mile epic if I have a day off. I'm not the fastest thing on the trail but then the great thing about mountain biking is that you can suck at it and nobody can tell. I have surprised, on the other hand, many younger, thinner riders going up some of our hills.

You don't have to be thin to be fit.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

isn't amazing if we could catch those scrawny little guys we could strangle them with one hand, but i can't catch them. But when i do, they are an easy crush. 


all in good jest


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm at 220 and would love to get to 195ish but there's this stuff called beer and I just can't help myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

check out the clydesdale forum. 200lbs is about 40lbs under the minimum. some seriously big boys out there shredding it on MTBs.


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah 6'3" and 205 here. I'm on an Enduro. I like the extra travel since I'm originally Canadian, which translates to 'not graceful' and I was always hard on lower travel bikes. 

I read about issues with the DHX? I put mine to 250 psi to get the recommended sag. It is okay to put it above 200 psi, can actually go up to 300 (per Fox). You'll probably have to play with the rebound too.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was 205# when I started riding last July. In the past three months I have dropped to 185#. My goal is 180# by the summer.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

6'4" currently at 213lbs. At the end of the riding season last year I was at 197. Really loving my Niner Rip 9.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I hover right around 200 without gear and ride a 23lb ASR5.

One of my riding buddies weighs in at 260 and can out corner me, go faster on the straights, smoke all our buddies downhill and keep up on the climbs. I don't get it, he looks like he shouldn't even be on a bike until you see him ride.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Bailey44 said:


> I hover right around 200 without gear and ride a 23lb ASR5.
> 
> One of my riding buddies weighs in at 260 and can out corner me, go faster on the straights, smoke all our buddies downhill and keep up on the climbs. I don't get it, he looks like he shouldn't even be on a bike until you see him ride.


You don't need to be thin to be fit. Not that I don't wish I weighed 185 again but it would be practically impossible to get down to that now. Not advocating obesity but I'm stocky, eat crap, but have perfect cholesterol and blood pressure and I "maxed out" my screening exercise stress test last year. My friend who is a cardiology PA told me to "get the **** out."

More important to not smoke and exercise than to overtly try to lose weight for most people.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

There are "tons" of us lol...

SPP


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

5' 9" and 310lbs on an Giant XTC. I hope to be down to 250 by the end of year!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Props to the folks here with weight loss goals, go for it.

I'm 6'1", about 235-240, have been for some years; health numbers are good for someone 20 years younger (I'm 54), but recently, tying my shoes has been uncomfortable, so I'm anxious for the weather to break -- I need some serious rides! There's a layer of belly that needs to melt!

My beloved Kona Coiler Supreme is ready for the action, too....


----------



## luvdirt (Feb 19, 2005)

6'4" 200 lbs. ride a mix of road and mountain about 4 times a week mostly because I love to ride, but i also enjoy the side benefits of better health and being able to eat the foods I enjoy without feeling guilty.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

hovering around 215, have not been under 200 in over a decade, would love to be back to that weight again, its amazing though 10 years ago at 225 I was solid as I still lifted weight, now, well not so solid


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6'8" & 255 here, down from 278. Riding a Surly Pugsley most of the time or a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er.


----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

I have been over 200 lbs for the last 10 of my 20 years riding. There was a high of almost 240 a couple years back, but I've settled back to what I call "the new normal" at 215. Riding everyday doesn't help the fact that I just love to eat good food. haha

--Mark


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

mrcyrus16 said:


> I'm at 220 and would love to get to 195ish but there's this stuff called beer and I just can't help myself. :thumbsup:


You and me both man. I'm 6'2" and about the same weight. I'd love to be 195 but beer is sooooooo good.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

200, pffft, after a lazy winter I'm sitting at 340 and will be down to around 300 this summer. I ride a Niner RIP 9, Salsa Mukluk, or Gravity G29 Rigid SS. I also have a commuter converted Giant Yukon that I ride to work occasionally. Love to ride.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Ailuropoda said:


> I'm 235, feel pretty fit, and am never going to get any lighter. Takes too much effort and my girlfriend dates me for my money anyway so it doesn't matter. I ride the usual mountain bikes. My lightest is a 19 pound single-speed Niner One 9 but I am no weight weenie and generally prefer rugged to light.
> 
> I rode a Specialized Enduro as my main bike for the last two years before I upgraded to an FSR Elite six months ago.
> 
> ...


This.... I am 240 and feel fit. Probably will never get rid of love handle fat, but I'm ok with it. I can ride, and I am happy with myself and my abilities. 2012 Orbea Alma.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm around 220 and 5'10". I usually hover around 195 but I was pretty lazy this winter. Riding a Giant Anthem 29er X2. 

Just converted to tubeless. Are any of you guys running tubeless? If so, what psi are you keeping your tires?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

6'5" @ 270 lbs, 54 years old. Just checked my BP: 117/71, resting heart rate: 56. I registered a 52 a couple days ago. I ride anywhere from 3 to 6 days a week. I'm sure my diet could improve, to say the least, but the past couple summers I have been down near 255 lbs. I would love to get down near 220 to 230 lbs.

As was mentioned earlier, us bigguns have a forum here. You are most definitely not alone here.



SlowPokePete said:


> There are "tons" of us lol...
> 
> SPP


 Thanks for that.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

6'0 230lb down from 370lb riding a 2004 Giant VT1 with S9 and XT components. Upgrade to find Fox 23 shock and Mavic Crossmax tubeless wheels. Spec Purgatory in front Captain in rear Control casings. Solid oldie. 

Sent from my Android in the great outdoors.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

205 lbs and 6'3", not much weight to lose though, can maybe 'pinch an inch' at the waist...
Ride a few bikes, Banshee Prime, Knolly Endorphin, Fatback and a Banshee Legend.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

6'5'' 240 checking in....I just got my first bike about two and a half weeks ago, and already went down 10 lbs. Not bad considering I love to cook, and drink beer. I do tend to eat very healthy on the week days though. 

I would like to drop 20 more lbs. in the next month or so, but I'm never going to get down too much because of all the muscle I gained lifting hard for a few years. I will say that I just generally feel much better now. On top of the cardio, it's just such an escape to get out and ride for a couple hours. You get to leave all those 'real world' problems behind for a little while. Sometimes I just ride out 10 miles from the edge of the city into the middle of nowhere and stop and look around lol. I hate feeling sluggish all the time, and bad diet and no exercise is the sure fire way to feel like a blob. 

And call me crazy, but I don't think I'm getting sick as much either. I never really caught a lot of bad things, but I have HORRIBLE allergies.......especially around times like these with the seasons changing. I got what I usually get when the weather changes, and it was completely gone in about 5 days. It normally takes a week or two. Placebo effect maybe haha.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm 6'2" and currently 225, down from 267 2 years ago and riding a RIP9 this year after coming off a SC Nomad. Loving the RIP9 with the 140mm Talas fork. Going to be doing my first 18 Hr endurance race in May too. It feels great to be getting the miles in on the bike again these days.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

rogerfromco said:


> I'm 6'2" and currently 225, down from 267 2 years ago and riding a RIP9 this year after coming off a SC Nomad. Loving the RIP9 with the 140mm Talas fork. Going to be doing my first 18 Hr endurance race in May too. It feels great to be getting the miles in on the bike again these days.


Well...as a noob, I don't know what most of you said means, but nice job on the weight loss. Sounds like you started about 15 lbs under my old mans current specs, and I wish I could get his ass to lose that much weight before he dies of a heart attack.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kind of stoked, I jumped on the scale at work this morning after my ride in. 227 in full riding gear with my camelback on and helmet in my hand. Checked again after taking a shower and it said I was 211 in my skivvies! Shoots! I was 224 in street clothes in February. Damn bike melts it off!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

rogerfromco said:


> I'm 6'2" and currently 225, down from 267 2 years ago and riding a RIP9 this year after coming off a SC Nomad. Loving the RIP9 with the 140mm Talas fork. Going to be doing my first 18 Hr endurance race in May too. It feels great to be getting the miles in on the bike again these days.





Treyness said:


> Well...as a noob, I don't know what most of you said means, but nice job on the weight loss. Sounds like you started about 15 lbs under my old mans current specs, and I wish I could get his ass to lose that much weight before he dies of a heart attack.


Sorry for the abbreviations...didn't catch the noob status earlier. I bought a new Niner brand R.I.P.9 model full suspension bike this year after 7 or 8 years on my Santa Cruz Nomad full suspension bike. The RIP has the 29" wheels vs 26" on the Nomad and the RIP is about 5 lbs lighter and climbs much much better than my old Nomad. The new bike along with the weight loss has made it a lot more fun to be riding again.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Treyness said:


> And call me crazy, but I don't think I'm getting sick as much either. I never really caught a lot of bad things, but I have HORRIBLE allergies.......especially around times like these with the seasons changing. I got what I usually get when the weather changes, and it was completely gone in about 5 days. It normally takes a week or two. Placebo effect maybe haha.


This is definitely true for me too. I used to have the most horrendous allergies and pollen used to do a number on me. After losing 90+ lbs, I rarely even catch a cold. I still tend to get the flu once every couple years, and it kicks my ass...I haven't found a way around that yet.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ninjaterratr said:


> I'm 220 and riding an 06 Kona Coil-air. Works out well. It has been kind of hard to dial in my Fox DHX 5.0 rear shock. The guy I bought the bike from must have been small cause the shock was very soft. But I think I have finally got it figured out. Hoping I can get below 210 by the end of June for my wedding, but we will see


Sounds exactly like me. I ride an '06 Prophet with a Swinger 3 way. I'm down to 216 from 225. I'm getting married June 29th and hope to be at 205 or below.


----------



## el_Fernando (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm never gonna be a twig. I'm currently @ about 206 lbs and 5'9. but I'm build like a fireplug. My ideal weight is around 188 lbs. Having two little rugrats sucks most of my time for long epic rides so kid-less peeps out there take as many as you can get!

I ride a 2011 Raleigh Talus 29er. Components on it are mostly crap but I've been swapping out some of the parts here and there. Frame and wheelset are mostly very good. I wish I was tall!


----------



## XL29r (Jan 6, 2010)

Im a 6 3" 245 rider, just picked up a new Trek Stach 8 and man what a great bike.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

6'4" and 300 lbs (+/- 10lbs) I have been riding a little over 100 miles a month through the winter. Need to get back to 170+ M/M like last summer. I am getting in much better shape and my speeds are picking up (endomondo) I now ride in the 42/11 combo on the somewhat flat streets. Not loosing much weight since I like to drink beer (IPA HOPHEAD). Nevertheless, I feel better then I did before last May when I got my bike and started to commute to work and hit the trails on the weekend.

Mark


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

6'4" 250 here.....my ideal weight is probably 225


----------



## chappys4life (Apr 28, 2013)

5'7" and 220lbs on a 2011 marlin I just got this week. Tring to get down to 170-180


----------



## cxagent (Dec 30, 2005)

BigRingGrinder said:


> 6'2" and a gym rat for most of my life. At 205 i show abs and people are asking me if im sick. Sub 200 aint happening even if i wanted it.


I'm glad to hear somebody else say this. I'm 6'4 and normally 225. I got down to 210 once and felt TERRIBLE. I had no energy. At 220 I felt much better. Doctor and BMI numbers say I should be well below 200 pounds. That's just not happening for me. I broke 200 pounds in 5th grade and I'm quite a bit taller and more muscular now.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Been riding hard and eating right ...was 223 on Feb 23rd ... now 195 

SPP


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well ill put it this way I was close to 360 lbs last year when I started riding again after many years. Right about 275 right now would be lower but last couple months I've been eating rather crappy. Started riding to my day job when weather is nice and trying hard to minimize crap food (damn hard with a prego wife LOL) 

I'm riding a trek marlin 29er but after next week only thing stock left will be seat post and frame (getting new wheelset next week). 

So being a bit over 200 lbs isnt even a worry to us big guys, my goal is to be 240 by fall.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

> You don't have to be thin to be fit.


?

I'm 6'1" and slightly over a year ago I was 235 pounds and barely able to hang onto the back of a group ride. This past Sunday, the same group left before I got there and I had passed everyone by mile 8. I'm almost down to 170.

It was the first time riding with most of them this year and almost everyone made some comment about how good I looked on the bike. I'm still not back to being 20 again, but I'm doing well after losing almost 65 pounds of FAT.

Extra weight, is just that.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

6'1" here as well. I was almost 260 in January. Currently down to 222(as of this morning woot!). 30+ pounds makes a big difference. Shooting for 200 as a weight loss goal. The lowest I have ever been in my adult life is 216.

I primarily ride a Salsa Spearfish. I'm loving the extra speed and climbing ability that comes with losing weight.


----------



## Mstate060 (Jan 11, 2011)

5'11" 210-215 (Depending on lunch ) I ride a 2011 Giant XTC 29er. Before I started riding, May of 2010 or so, I was up to 262 due to a combination of burritos, beer, and college... and burritos. Riding saved my health and I love it. Only problem is that here in Michigan, riding is put off during the 4 months of winter.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Mstate060 said:


> Only problem is that here in Michigan, riding is put off during the 4 months of winter.


No, No, No.

Buy a fatty and start exploring.


----------



## Mstate060 (Jan 11, 2011)

alphazz said:


> No, No, No.
> 
> Buy a fatty and start exploring.


Haha. I would love to but with a wedding being planned, I doubt the other half would approve!

So I should say, riding is put off for ME during those winter months. Not for my Fat Bike friends.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

I started my first ride ever at 290. I was miserable but I fell in love wit it. I bought a GT LTS-2 and got down to a solid good weight of 225. Now I ride a Giant Trance X3 trying to recover from winter weight and I'm at 230. Only issue bike wise for me was a bent seat rail, other than that been great. I'll always be a big boy, no matter how much I ride.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SlowPokePete said:


> Been riding hard and eating right ...was 223 on Feb 23rd ... now 195
> 
> SPP


Now 185.

Lightest I've been in a long time...

SPP


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

6'1" , 215 lbs. goal is 200 by September, down from 260......

Civilian Luditte SS
Specialized Stumpjumper EVO ht 1x10
Giant Trance X2 2x9
Giant Defy Advanced 3 (Roadie)


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

6'4" and about 270 last year. I ride as much fit in and eat decent not great. I'm about 245 now but 10 miles used to kill me now its nothing to push 10 miles at the same spot's.

I havent lost a ton of weight but my body is in much better shape overall.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

264 jan 1st...225 right now and hopefully 205 or 210 by end of summer. Vacation just set me back with all the boozing


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

265 when I started riding nearly 4 years ago. Weight came off very easily but now that my body is use to it, I'm gaining muscle but the fat is slower to disappear. I ride hills so it's equal amounts of descending and climbing in hot, humid weather 3-4 days a week. I ride an exercise bike other nights. As long as I feel good & do not get winded, I'm pretty happy. Seems that the slower the weight loss, I don't gain it back during the winter..


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

6'1" 259# February and 240ish this week. 40's. I've been able to get my butt in gear with help from my biggest fan, my wife. She helps push me to ride and follow my I just say 'no!' to anything I don't really need to eat. I don't need to eat until I am full. Staying hungry won't kill me. I ride both disciplines 3-4 times a week and mix it up , and that helps keep me going. I have some Century rides as goals and checkpoints. 
I would like to get back to 220's-210's or so. 
I take board talk about clydesdale gear with a grain of salt, if you are good to the equipment and not crazy about lightweight stuff, you are generally good.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

5'10" at 225 up from 145 (my roadie days)  I hope to get down to the 180 range this year. Sadly, its been a cold winter up here in Alaska and the trails are still covered in snow. I am able to do road rides on my Kona Jake and I hope to take my Trek GF Wahoo out for some mud soon.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

210 lbs and losing. 2011 Trek Hifi Deluxe 19".


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm 205 now but should get to 190 by end of the summer! I'm 6'2.
I ride a specialized stumpjumper 29 er in the large format. I'd need an extra-large.


----------



## Hawse (Jul 19, 2011)

6'4" and 210-215 right now. I started two years ago at 318lbs on a Specialized Hardrock Disc 29. Two years later, it's still my only bike. The only thing I've done is upgrade the pedals to some alloy platforms. Nothing has broken or worn out yet. Been a terrific bike to get a fatass into mtn biking. My next bike will be a full suspension and I'll turn the Hardrock into a trail maintenance/commuter type bike.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

5'10" , 225 and its a big belly after quitting smoking for 20 + years.
I started riding in March of this year at 232. I ride a '12 GT Karakoram 2.0 and loving every minute I'm on the bike. I'd like to be down to 195 by years end.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I was 215 over the winter but I'm down to 194. Can't post on this thread anymore


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Down to 222 now and i'm 6.1 riding 2013 Fuel ex 7 26er  love it


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm around 240 lbs... Of course I want it to go down, working towards it but I've been mtb since around 2004. My diet is not the best and I've been off the bike for about 5 or 6 months


----------



## cactus1 (Jun 18, 2013)

*200 Club was a bar I used to frequent in Seattle.*

Have been up to 250, but now down to 224, was down to 218 a couple of months ago when I was working out in the gym on base (where I seen to have the best luck reducing my mid section). Biking makes me hungry for some unknown reason?


----------



## das028 (Jan 13, 2011)

In April 2012' weighed in at a whopping 220lbs (actually down from 230lbs). Decided I definitely needed a change, so I bought a bike, some kettlebells, a gym membership, and started training jujitsu again, and I managed to get down to 178lbs by mid winter. Unfortunately, I've been slacking lately and have put back on some lbs. I'm currently 5'11" 193lbs. Need to g back on th saddle again!


----------



## bert vega (Jun 18, 2013)

I am 6'2" and have not been under 200lbs since high school (20 years ago). I am currently 210 -212lbs with 6% BF. I will be a life member of this club.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm 290 down from 315 eight weeks ago. On my way to 260 by the end of the year. I ride a 21" Trek Stache 7. Just back into riding after 14 years.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been holding steady at 206 the past few days. Over the winter I plumped up to 220. I'm not getting any younger and my metabolism isn't what it once was. So losing weight is only a moderate priority of mine. I still eat what I want, just watch how much I eat. Also only allow myself 1 soda a day, if that. And ride as much as possible between having 2 jobs and the crappy weather lately. Would be nice to see the scale hit 199! But I'm not going out of my way to try. 

Rigid SS is my main ride now! As of late though main bike has been my road bike. Which is fine, there are some brutal hills in my neighborhood. They make the hills on the trails look like ant hills.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

272 down from 320 (shooting for 225) on a Misfit Psycles diSSent single speed and Specialized Allez road bike, soon to be on a Nimble 9 single speed.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

^thinking the SS had far more to do with your weight loss than the road bike! Just a hunch.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I was 210-215. (5'11") I'm currently 158 or so and much stronger, even though I've always had amazing sprint-strength. I did dip down to 148 or so, but I've been building up stronger now for a few years and just smartly building core strength and muscle mass. I used to mistakenly think that mountain biking would make me skinnier and keep me in shape. Unless you're doing it all day every other day, that's not going to be the case. I learned to work out and find other things to do each day to keep my metabolism up, while limiting my food intake and cutting down on some of the absolutely absurd things I used to eat. It's hard to get a perspective of some of those things until you actually stop for a while. Working out every day in some way in ADDITION to mountain biking has made a huge difference for me. Even if what you are doing isn't hugely intensive, the key is doing it frequently, like doing stuff every day. Try to build your life around that and you quickly get healthier and better IMO. The most amazing part for me recently is that I've been off the bike for 9 months because I had moved and wasn't able to bring any bikes with me, so I had to save up some money and get one after the winter season and all sorts of other necessities. In the meantime, I've been skiing, snowboarding, hiking, snowshoeing, but more importantly, running, trailrunning, doing cardio in some form like that every other day, and on the days I'm not doing cardio I'm working out and doing rock-climbing. Add all that together to my core strength and I was killing it back on the bike within 2 rides. I thought I'd have a lot of atrophy to deal with and muscle groups to build back up, but I'm faster than ever due to what I've been doing in the meantime. My conclusion? Mountain biking is not really the way to get stronger/faster at mountain biking. You gotta do training and strength building in addition. Not to say you can't have fun just mountain biking, but it's extremely hard to make any significant gains and you'll hit a wall eventually without further training. Back to my weight loss though, it wasn't so much the intensity or that I was running 8 miles, it was just that I was doing something all the time. I definitely started out slow, but was able to drop to 148.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It's only part of the equation, but anyone work in an office or anything that resembles and office and REALLY take a look at what people bring to eat for lunch? People will bring way WAY too much food. Like dinner entres and all sorts of stuff that is just "cramming down calories" relative to the fact that they are not manual labor and just sitting and not burning hardly any calories at "work". Some of the things that people bring in just blow my mind. One guy today brought in 2-3 chicken breasts and two baked potatoes. Seriously?


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Nubster said:


> 272 down from 320 (shooting for 225) on a Misfit Psycles diSSent single speed and Specialized Allez road bike, soon to be on a Nimble 9 single speed.


How did that Allez hold your weight? I am looking at one now, 64cm with the 105 group. I am about 315-320.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Jayem said:


> My conclusion? Mountain biking is not really the way to get stronger/faster at mountain biking. You gotta do training and strength building in addition. Not to say you can't have fun just mountain biking, but it's extremely hard to make any significant gains and you'll hit a wall eventually without further training.


There is a lot of truth in what you are saying. However, just mountain or road biking will do quite a bit. You hit it on the head when you said it depends how much time you spend on the bike. While weights and other resistance training will help your strength, your trail running and jogging is the best for burning fat. However, at my weight my knees will not hold up to jogging or trail running. I am biking to get the weight down enough to run. After 1500 miles on my bike in a year (not a very big number) just riding to and from work with some trails in between I have noticed a big increase in speed and strength on my Mtn bike.

Mark

Mark


----------



## ChrisinKorea (May 31, 2013)

5'6 here and at about 220. I'm looking to get to about 170 eventually. Being in Korea, imported bikes are expensive so for now I'm riding a Korean bike by a company called Cello.

Sent from my SHV-E120S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ChrisinKorea (May 31, 2013)

5'6 here and at about 220. I'm looking to get to about 170 eventually. Being in Korea, imported bikes are expensive so for now I'm riding a Korean bike by a company called Cello.

Sent from my SHV-E120S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sent from my SHV-E120S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Cormac said:


> ^thinking the SS had far more to do with your weight loss than the road bike! Just a hunch.


Absolutely, especially since I haven't been on the road bike since last year...lol...it's been all single speed mtb this year.



millertm said:


> How did that Allez hold your weight? I am looking at one now, 64cm with the 105 group. I am about 315-320.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Just fine. I rode it at 320 and no problems. I just made sure the tires where at 120psi and was careful to not hit potholes in the road. Otherwise it's good. I enjoy riding it a lot but I haven't been on the thing this year at all. Mine is the Allez Comp Apex. I did replace the rear derailleur with a long cage and installed a new 12-36 cassette for a little help on the climbs.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

285 here, I ride a mix of bikes. It's still fun!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

millertm said:


> There is a lot of truth in what you are saying. However, just mountain or road biking will do quite a bit. You hit it on the head when you said it depends how much time you spend on the bike. While weights and other resistance training will help your strength, your trail running and jogging is the best for burning fat. However, at my weight my knees will not hold up to jogging or trail running. I am biking to get the weight down enough to run. After 1500 miles on my bike in a year (not a very big number) just riding to and from work with some trails in between I have noticed a big increase in speed and strength on my Mtn bike.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Mark


Actually, strength-training has recently been found to burn as many calories as cardio. It doesn't mean it will improve your cardio obviously, but just in terms of fat burning it was found to be just as effective as those other things. What's not as effective is cycling usually, simply in terms of the output vs time. Running and other high intensity workouts burn far more calories/min than mountain biking does. Don't get me wrong, you can lose weight doing it, but you gotta spend a lot more time doing it/day.

Riding to and from work though, that DOES burn a decent amount of calories and more importantly, it's REGULAR exercise. It kind of meets that definition of "regular" that many people tend to slack on.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

The last time I was under 200 was my senior year of high school. I'm 6'2" and am pretty fit. Right now sitting on 220# if I can ever get off work in time I'd ride more. 
Hope to get down to 215# by pumping my kona splice a little more this summer

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Actually, strength-training has recently been found to burn as many calories as cardio. It doesn't mean it will improve your cardio obviously, but just in terms of fat burning it was found to be just as effective as those other things. What's not as effective is cycling usually, simply in terms of the output vs time. Running and other high intensity workouts burn far more calories/min than mountain biking does. Don't get me wrong, you can lose weight doing it, but you gotta spend a lot more time doing it/day.
> 
> Riding to and from work though, that DOES burn a decent amount of calories and more importantly, it's REGULAR exercise. It kind of meets that definition of "regular" that many people tend to slack on.


That's true. I think I read something like 3:1 biking to running as far as time or distance to get an equal workout. Thing is, I can ride for a couple hours at a shot not problem. Running for 30 minutes makes me want to lay down and die. So I have a choice, enjoy my workout for a couple hours or spend 30 minutes hating life. I'd probably actually do both honestly, but at my weight, running destroys my knees. Even on dirt/grass and good quality shoes. I'm hoping with some more weight loss I can eventually start running more.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

225 here all geared up , lowest I have been is 205 and that was on a strict diet and heavy workout plan. I enjoy riding and eat very healthy. I just have to face the fact that I will be this heavy. I am not fat, just like lifting weights, I suppose I could get back down to 205 but that just wasn't fun watching every calorie. I ride a Giant XTC fully costumed out and a KHS Flagstaff, both 29ers. Started to do trials as well, some think I am crazy trying to learn trials at 47 I say bah I can already balance on the rear tire for about 20 seconds. It is the toughest thing i have ever tried to learn in my life.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Im 6'3" and hover around 200. This year at 45 the winter weight hasn't come off. 208 at last check. 

Ive been thin my whole life and really struggled to put on weight until I hit my 30's. I was in the 160's in high school. Weight training did nothing but make me tired.


----------



## OldM2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm 6'4" and around 250. Could stand to lose a few lbs, but riding as often as my lifestyle (work and other interests) would let me never seemed to do much in that area, even though my conditioning would improve a lot. I have been over 200 since I was 20. I think 215-220 would probably be about ideal at this stage of my life. 

I got a YZ250 dirt bike a few years ago, and I find that three hours of singletrack on that whups me just as much as three hours on the MTB, maybe even more. Either way, you ride at the limit of your physical ability. 

I got really lucky and found a custom 23-inch Kona hard tail frame originally built for Ryan Trebons a few years ago. It's the first bike that has fit me right as an adult, and I looooove it. It climbs so much more efficiently than my XL frame Specialized. It's not as snappy handling in the tight stuff, but as long as the speed is over 15 mph or so, it just rails and soaks it up like a Caddy.

I find I wear out chains and sprockets about twice as fast as my 165-185-lb buddies. And headsets are consumables.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

I'm 260. I usually work 2 jobs. Recently got laid off from one and the spare time has been taking toll...well, that and the Sierra Nevadas in the evenings.

I used to be huge into powerlifting but haven't lifted a single weight in about 4 or 5 years. Even when I hit a strict diet and exercise its real hard for me to get down to 240.

Just got into mntn bikes 2 weeks ago and have been doing some 5-6 mile rides on pavement about 3-4 times a week. Hopefully that'll help some.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

What tire/rim combo (both front/rear) are you all running? Tubes or tubeless? 
Mavic 819 with Rocket Ron 2.35 Evo front
Mavic en321 with Hans Dampf 2.35 performance rear

I'm around 210 and I'm getting tired of pinch flats. I run my tires around 32-35 psi and I still get pinch flats occasionally. I tried tubeless late last season and the set up was easy, but the front rolled off the rim and the rear burped a lot and finally got a sidewall puncture that was too big for stans to fix. That was in about 3 rides so I didn't have a great tubeless experience.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I run stan's ZTR Arch rims tubeless with Maxxis Cross mark on the back and Specialized Captain Control on the front. I weigh 220 and closer to 230 geared up and have had no issues at all with this setup, no pressure loss or burping.


----------



## CEaton (Jan 31, 2011)

Was 271 at the end of August 2013, I'm now 226lbs, working on getting to 200. I'm 6'2" if that matters.


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

Like a few others have already mentioned, be sure to check out the Clyde sub forum for a TON of useful information..

I am an BodyBuilder/Athletic 6' 230lbs out of the shower, basically built like a linebacker... I have also played Ice Hockey my whole life as well so not only am I kinda heavy and relatively strong, I am a bit rough on stuff.. Add my BMX background to the mix and you can imagine that I am pretty aggressive on the trails too... I certainly do not sit and spin more l like ride fast and bash... My conditioning level enables me to keep up with most of the slim local guys at least for shorter rides of 15-20 Miles which is usually a surprise to them... That being said I usually go out by myself and ride to have fun... Here is what I am currently riding with some specs as I have yet to break anything on this one in about 1500 miles or so over the past year:

Santa Cruz Tallboy Al
Fox 32 CTD Fork @120psi
Fox RP23 @ 255psi
XTR R der, F der, Cranks, Cassette, Chain 
XT Trail Brakes with 180mm Front Rotor and XT Shifters 
Chris King Headset
Thomson Post and Stem
Enve riser bars
Fizik Ki'um Carbon Saddle
Time Atac Pedals
Chris King Hubs
Stans Flow Ex rims
DT Comp Spokes
DT Black Brass Nips
Nobby Nic 2.35's (Winter)
or
RaRa / RoRo 2.25's (Summer) Tubless at 26Psi R 24psi F


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

Diesel8810 said:


> Like a few others have already mentioned, be sure to check out the Clyde sub forum for a TON of useful information..
> 
> I am an BodyBuilder/Athletic 6' 230lbs out of the shower, basically built like a linebacker... I have also played Ice Hockey my whole life as well so not only am I kinda heavy and relatively strong, I am a bit rough on stuff.. Add my BMX background to the mix and you can imagine that I am pretty aggressive on the trails too... I certainly do not sit and spin more l like ride fast and bash... My conditioning level enables me to keep up with most of the slim local guys at least for shorter rides of 15-20 Miles which is usually a surprise to them... That being said I usually go out by myself and ride to have fun... Here is what I am currently riding with some specs as I have yet to break anything on this one in about 1500 miles or so over the past year:
> 
> ...


This is great info. I'm going to check out that other forum. I've been worried about the durability of my parts with the weight I'm putting on them.

I've got the Shimano Deore cranks, not the best but not the worst. I felt something really flex today when I started off on a decent hill and had to put some torque to the pedals. I've already knocked my rear wheel out of true from trying to jump and my seat doesn't want to stay in the position I put it in. It keeps rocking backwards.

I know I need to drop some lbs. but even with an extreme diet and killer training routine the odds of me getting below 230 are extremely slim unless I try the Ghandi starvation routine.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

Proud 240. 2013 stumpy evo 29er. Tubeless is the way to go for big guys. Had pinch flats every ride until I ditched the tubes. Had the Deore cranks on a previous bike, and they did great. Much more durable than the pf 30 bottoms I've got now.


----------



## azcanc (Aug 13, 2009)

*225lbs with gear; 6'2" - set up below*

hello all - set up as follows. Good to here everybodies set ups and gear suggestions.


my biggest issue is humidity; I dont mind the heat but the humidity kills me.......
I run sleeveless all summer (half the time unzipped), and bibs. I tend to run hot 

regards, aaron!


* - Walt Works Short Chain Stay Single Speed 29er frame*
*Walt Works 29er Rigid fork - segmented*
*Bushnell Ultralite EBB (Ti bolt)*
*Thompson seat clamp*
*Thompson seat post*
*Thompson stem*
*WTB Ti saddle*
*Salsa Skewers*
*Middleburn cranks / ENO hard coated 32t ring*
*Shimano SPD XT pedals*
*ODI lock on grips*
*Salsa ProMOTO flat carbon bar - 660mm width*
*Hayes Prime Expert REAR brake*
*Hayes Prime Expert FRONT brake*
*Hayes Prime Rotors front and rear*
*Ti seat Bolts*
*Ti rotor bolts*
*Ti stem bolts*
*Chris King - No Thread Head Set*
*Chris King - spacer kit*
*Chris King - 19t COG*
*Chris King - Star Nut*
*SRAM PC-1 Chain*
*Ti Top Cap Bolt*
*Industry 9 - XC - 29er / stan arch and flow rims*
*Panaracer Rampage 2.35 front tire*
*Maxxis Ignitor 2.21 rear*
*Stans Valve and seal kit (TUBELESS 3 years now - all bikes) 25psi max front; 25-28max psi rear*
*Specialized bottle cages x 2*
*Ti waterbottle cage bolts*


----------

